# Los Angeles: Are these really my only choices?



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

I just was notified that I completed the background check, logged into the app, and it is asking me where do I want to deliver. The choices are:

UCA2 Redondo Beach
UCA3 Santa Monica
UCA4 Irvine
UCA5 North Los Angeles

The thing is I live in the San Gabriel Valley so none of these are close at all. I also understand that once I take my first block it pretty much takes an act of congress to get it to change, So my question is:

1. Are these really the only choices or just the ones allowing new drivers now.
2. How likely or how often is this situation going to change.
3. Is there anyone who can say what other locations might be adding new drivers soon?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm assuming you're using an iphone? If so, you'll need to switch to an android phone in order to switch to logistics and have more warehouse options to choose from. The locations you mentioned are all for prime now.


----------



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> I'm assuming you're using an iphone? If so, you'll need to switch to an android phone in order to switch to logistics and have more warehouse options to choose from. The locations you mentioned are all for prime now.


Nope, using Android


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Innovations said:


> Nope, using Android


Wait it out without picking a warehouse if you can. Other options will show up, eventually.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Innovations said:


> Nope, using Android


You just need one of the other warehouses to onboard


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

Innovations said:


> I just was notified that I completed the background check, logged into the app, and it is asking me where do I want to deliver. The choices are:
> 
> UCA2 Redondo Beach
> UCA3 Santa Monica
> ...


UCA5 really busy. Here's where it's at--it's L.A. but in b/n Silver Lake and Glendale.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is a list that came out when Amazon started their push. North Los Angeles may be your best bet.

Santa Monica (UCA3) has a pick-up point located in 90064
San Fernando Valley (DLA4) has a pick-up point located in 91311
Riverside (DLA5) has a pick-up point located in 92507
Redondo Beach (UCA2) has a pick-up point located in 90278
North Los Angeles (UCA5) has a pick-up point located in 90065
Irvine (UCA4) has a pick-up point located in 92614 
Irvine (DLA9) has a pick-up point located in 92614
Inglewood (DLA1) has a pick-up point located in 90301
Hawthorne (DLA8) has a pick-up point located in 90250
East Los Angeles (DLA3) has a pick-up point located in 90040
City of Industry (DLA7) has a pick-up point located in 91748
Anaheim (DLA2) has a pick-up point located in 90621


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Innovations said:


> 1. Are these really the only choices or just the ones allowing new drivers now.
> 2. How likely or how often is this situation going to change.
> 3. Is there anyone who can say what other locations might be adding new drivers soon?


When I first passed the background I only had Santa Monica and Irvine as an option (I have an iPhone). I decided to wait. Suddenly I got the message that all fulfillment centers were now full and no more options. I was really upset. But several days later options came back, including the warehouse I wanted. So I was happy I waited. But you should find out about the warehouse you want and if they are going to hire more new drivers. Maybe ask someone who works at the warehouse you want to join?


----------



## Retrojka (May 29, 2016)

Innovations said:


> I just was notified that I completed the background check, logged into the app, and it is asking me where do I want to deliver. The choices are:
> 
> UCA2 Redondo Beach
> UCA3 Santa Monica
> ...


My wife got the same options and picked north los angeles. She was sent to West Hollywood to do the pickups, and when she got there, there was nothing. So she called customer service and customer service told her to wait there and be on standby


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

FUberman said:


> UCA5 really busy. Here's where it's at--it's L.A. but in b/n Silver Lake and Glendale.
> View attachment 73443


Is it really busy? I just passed the background check and i chose this location because its a 5min drive from me. I have not seen any blocks for this location. Does amazon release new blocks at 10pm? Is this location strictly Prime Now? Thanks in advance. New to amazon flex and this forum.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

How busy is UCA2 Redondo Beach or Santa Monica (UCA3?


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

If you want to wait on City of Industry to open in couple months. The Commerce warehouse is full right now.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

iyengar said:


> How busy is UCA2 Redondo Beach or Santa Monica (UCA3?


You're fighting for blocks at UCA3...


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Just got my first block for tonight. All of them disappeared so fast that I ended up with the 6 to 8. I saw all of the blocks but it only took 3-5 seconds to disappear. Must be quick with double tap.


----------



## Sid044 (Nov 10, 2016)

Innovations said:


> I just was notified that I completed the background check, logged into the app, and it is asking me where do I want to deliver. The choices are:
> 
> UCA2 Redondo Beach
> UCA3 Santa Monica
> ...


I want to do uca3 but the app gave me no option and by default I got dla4.

I'm android user, I tried to contact support but got automated reply .

I'm getting frustrated really . I'll go to uca3 location and ask them to do a swap if anyone has any advice then please I'm all ear listening .


----------



## Sid044 (Nov 10, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> Just got my first block for tonight. All of them disappeared so fast that I ended up with the 6 to 8. I saw all of the blocks but it only took 3-5 seconds to disappear. Must be quick with double tap.


What's the address for uca3?


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Sid044 said:


> What's the address for uca3?


I'm not sure. I'm guessing just drive to the location on the map? I'm with UCA5.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Sid044 said:


> What's the address for uca3?


11800 W Olympic Blvd


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm in San Diego, and it was the only area available after I got in so I didn't realize there was a Carlsbad option. If I selected SD will I ever be presented with the option for Carlsbad if it becomes available? or do I have to go through support to get it changed?


----------



## theexpressoguy (Oct 17, 2016)

Retrojka said:


> My wife got the same options and picked north los angeles. She was sent to West Hollywood to do the pickups, and when she got there, there was nothing. So she called customer service and customer service told her to wait there and be on standby


Yes, I get that too. When that happens, they are assigning restaurant pickups so they assign an intersection for you to be at and you have to wait. It's normal.

You don't always get assigned to a warehouse when you are doing prime now.


----------



## Retrojka (May 29, 2016)

Is it possible to switch from prime now to flex?


----------



## livinglisa (Feb 22, 2017)

Anybody work out of DLA4 SF Valley? Busy, slow?


----------

